# proftpd - verzweiflung!

## RealGeizt

ich bekomme einfach keine wirklich config hin, dass ich einen ftp server zum laufen bekomme.

ich will eigentlich nur einen nutzer einrichten der ftp heisst und dieser user /hda/ftp als sein homedir benutzt.

er soll in diesem verzeichnis lese und schreibrechte haben.

so habe ich den user angelegt:

```
root@cKy : 5 files 57Mb $ superadduser  

Login name for new user []: ftp

User ID ('UID') [ defaults to next available ]: 

Initial group [ users ]: ftp

Additional groups (comma separated) []: 

Home directory [ /home/ftp ] /hda/ftp

Shell [ /bin/bash ] 

Expiry date (YYYY-MM-DD) []: 

New account will be created as follows:

---------------------------------------

Login name.......:  ftp

UID..............:  [ Next available ]

Initial group....:  ftp

Additional groups:  [ None ]

Home directory...:  /hda/ftp

Shell............:  /bin/bash

Expiry date......:  [ Never ]

This is it... if you want to bail out, hit Control-C.  Otherwise, press

ENTER to go ahead and make the account.

Creating new account...

Changing the user information for ftp

Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default

        Full Name []: 

        Room Number []: 

        Work Phone []: 

        Home Phone []: 

        Other []: 

Changing password for ftp

Enter the new password (minimum of 5, maximum of 8 characters)

Please use a combination of upper and lower case letters and numbers.

New password: 

Re-enter new password: 

Password changed.

Account setup complete.
```

und meine proftpd.conf:

```
cat /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf

# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to

# 'proftpd.conf' for actual use.  It establishes a single server

# and a single anonymous login.  It assumes that you have a user/group

# "nobody" and "ftp" for normal operation and anon.

ServerName                              "cKy"

ServerType                              standalone

DefaultServer                           on

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port                                            21

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files

# from being group and world writable.

Umask                                   022

TimeoutLogin                            60

TimeoutIdle                             120

TimeoutNoTransfer                       300

TimeoutStalled                          600

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes

# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections

# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works

# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server

# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service

# (such as xinetd).

MaxInstances                            5

# Set the user and group under which the server will run.

User                                    proftpd

Group                                  proftpd

# To cause every FTP user to be "jailed" (chrooted) into their home

# directory, uncomment this line.

DefaultRoot ~

MaxClientsPerHost                       1

DeferWelcome                            on

ServerIdent                                 on "Welcome to cKy"

RootLogin                               off

#AllowFilter "^[a-zA-Z0-9 ,]*$"

DisplayReadme README*0

AccessGrantMsg "logged in as %u"

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.

<Directory />

  AllowOverwrite                        on

  AllowRetrieveRestart                  on

  AllowStoreRestart                     on

</Directory>
```

wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte einen ftp server aufzusetzen!

ps: ich habe mir bei dyndns einen account gemacht, dass meine aktuelle ip auf diesen namen weitergeleitet wird...muss ich den noch irgendwo eintragen!?

----------

## Gekko

Hallo RealGeizt,

mit Proftpd kann ich leider nicht dienlich sein, allerdings kann ich Dir einen kleinen Rat geben:

Guck Dir mal pureftpd an, mit dem hab ich innerhalb von 5 Minuten ftp servern können (es ist wirklich mehr als einfach damit).

LG, Gekko

----------

## Deever

100% ACK! ProFTP will man auch aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht nehmen.

Und für Schreibzugriff und nicht-anonymes ist FTP generell vollständig überholt. Nimm scp/sftp!

HTH!

/dev

----------

## Lenz

Was ist an ProFTP so unsicher? Warum ist FTP überholt?

----------

## Gekko

http://home.t-online.de/home/hubertus.sandmann/l_proftp.htm

Auf dieser Seite habe ich gelesen, dass man zwecks Sicherheit das Programm in einem chroot installieren sollte - was eigentlich so oder so logisch erscheint, vor allem wenn man public servert. (Es steht auch ganz oben die Lösung Deines Problems drin   :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 11.4 FTP
> 
> Das Benutzen von FTP (File Transfer Protocol) ist im Allgemeinen eine schlechte Idee. Es benutzt unverschlüsselte Daten, lauscht auf zwei Ports (normalerweise 20 und 21), und anonyme Logins sind das, wonach Angreifer gerne suchen (um Warez zu verteilen). Da das ftp-Protokoll einige Sicherheitslücken enthält, benutzen Sie bitte alternativ sftpd oder HTTP. Wenn dies nicht möglich sein sollte, dann sichern Sie Ihre Dienste so gut wie nur möglich ab und bereiten Sie sich vor. 

 

Das steht im Sicherheitsleitfaden auf www.gentoo.de

Das sollte man unter Umständen auch bedenken, bevor man den Server auf die Welt loslässt. In meinem Falle z.B. leider ist es nicht möglich auf FTP zu verzichten, weil die Agenturtussis schon Freudentänze aufführen, wenn sie sich rühmen können FTP zu bedienen   :Rolling Eyes: . Alles darüber hinaus ist für viele schon "Wissenschaft" und daher völlig uninteressant. Wurscht was da ein "Computerfreak" daherplappert.

Ich glaube dennoch, je einfacher ein Dienst zu konfigurieren ist, desto weniger Fehler kann man machen, desto leichter ist der Dienst auch abzusichern. Und das trifft meiner Meinung nach auf pureftp zu.

PS.: wuftpd war z.B. 1994 echt heavy unterwegs, quasi jeder Rechner, der das installiert hatte wurde mittels eines ganz leichten Eingriff gerootet. Und der Server war damals echt weit verbreitet.

----------

## Lenz

Wenn Sicherheitslückem im Protokol bekannt sind, warum werden die dann nicht gefixed?

----------

## Gekko

Weil das eher Designfehler und nicht Implementierungsfehler betrifft. Es ist genauso wie wenn Du sagst ein Trabi ist sicher. Aber nur, wenn du ihn abseits jedweiger Zivilisation benutzt   :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

ich wollte ja pure-ftpd nehmen aber der scheiss lies sich nicht mehr stoppen und das immer.

mal eine ältere version probieren.

kann mir jemand vll seine pure-ftpd hier rein posten, dass ich es leichter habe einzurichten?!

vielen dank!

----------

## Gekko

ich kann dir morgen posten, wenn du magst; von hier hab ich keinen Tunnel zur Maschine   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## RealGeizt

ja gerne...aber ich hab jetzt alle versionen durchprobiert und keine lässt sich mehr stoppen...hier ist meine config. vll sieht einer einen fehler der es dazu bewegt nicht mehr zu stoppen oder so etwas.

```
# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

##Comment variables out to disable its features, or change the values in it... ##

## This variable must be uncommented in order for the server to start ##

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

## FTP Server,Port (separated by comma) ##

## If you prefer host names over IP addresses, it's your choice :

## SERVER="-S ftp.rtchat.com,21"

## IPv6 addresses are supported.

SERVER="-S chr1st1an.kicks-ass.org,21"

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per ip ##

MAX_CONN="-c 30"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication (others are 'pam', ...)##

## Further infos in the README file.

AUTH="-l unix"

## Change the maximum idle time. (in minutes. default 15)

#TIMEOUT="-I <timeout>'"

## Use that facility for syslog logging. It defaults to 'ftp'

## Logging can be disabled with '-f none' .

#LOG="-f facility"

## Misc. Others ##

MISC_OTHER="-E -i -x -D" 

#

# Use these inside $MISC_OTHER

# More can be found on "http://pureftpd.sourceforge.net/README"

#

# -A [ chroot() everyone, but root ]

# -e [ Only allow anonymous users ]

# -E [ Only allow authenticated users. Anonymous logins are prohibited. ]

# -i [ Disallow upload for anonymous users, whatever directory perms are ]

# -j [ If the home directory of a user doesn't exist, auto-create it ]

# -M [ Allow anonymous users to create directories. ]

# -R [ Disallow users (even non-anonymous ones) usage of the CHMOD command ]

# -x [ Authenticated users can read/write files beginning with a dot ('.') 

#       Anonymous users can't, for security reasons ]

# -X [ Users can't write/read files and directories starting with a dot ('.') ]

# -D [ List files beginning with a dot ('.') even when the client doesn't

#      append the '-a' option to the list command. A workaround for badly

#      configured FTP clients. ]

# -G [ Disallow renaming. ]

# -d [ Send various debugging messages to the syslog. ONLY for DEBUG ]

# -F <fortune file> [ Display a fortune cookie on login. Check the README file ]

# -H [ By default, fully-qualified host names are logged. The '-H' flag avoids host names resolution. ]
```

----------

## Gekko

achja, gerade gefunden:

http://www.x-fish.org/tux_pureftpd00.html

Das ist sehr gut und auf deutsch - ich habs verwendet, allerdings starte und stoppe ich den Dienst mit dem rc-script.

Die virtuellen Benutzer verdienen besonderes Augenmerk  :Wink: 

Von den Start und Stop Problemen kann ich nicht berichten, hier läufts. Deine Config schaut auf den ersten Blick auch funktional aus.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> achja, gerade gefunden:
> 
> http://www.x-fish.org/tux_pureftpd00.html
> 
> Das ist sehr gut und auf deutsch - ich habs verwendet, allerdings starte und stoppe ich den Dienst mit dem rc-script.
> ...

 

danke für deine hilfe aber ich will es nicht nutzen, wenn ich es nicht sauber wieder stoppen kann...warum auch immer  :Sad: 

----------

## Deever

Kleine Frage am Rande: du startest pure-ftpd schon mit der Option -B, oder? Weil sonst daemonisiert er nicht und dann _kann_ es in einem init-Skript nicht funktionieren...

HTH!

/dev

----------

## Gekko

Lt. seiner geposteten Config macht ers so.

----------

## RealGeizt

gibt es sonst noch gute alternativen oder "bessere" ftpserver, die bei der configuration schwieriger sind aber eine gute dokomentation besitzen?!

----------

## Earthwings

Ich hab mir die Grundkonfiguration immer mit webmin zusammengeklickt. Das ging eigentlich ganz gut.

----------

## Deever

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> gibt es sonst noch gute alternativen oder "bessere" ftpserver, die bei der configuration schwieriger sind aber eine gute dokomentation besitzen?!

 Der PureFTPd besitzt eine gute Dokumentation.

Allerdings solltest du wie gesagt für sowas lieber scp/sftp nehmen. Für Windous gibts mit WinSCP ein Tool dafür, unter UNIX sind mc und Konqueror der Maßstab.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## tgurr

Wie sind eure Meinungen zu vsftpd ? Wirbt ja mit dem Slogan "Probably the most secure and fastest FTP server for UNIX-like systems." und viele große Software Projekte benutzen ihn.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   gibt es sonst noch gute alternativen oder "bessere" ftpserver, die bei der configuration schwieriger sind aber eine gute dokomentation besitzen?! Der PureFTPd besitzt eine gute Dokumentation.
> 
> /dev

 

würde ich ja sehr gerne nehmen aber wie gesagt: der dienst lässt sich mit keiner version mehr ordnungsgemäß stoppen...nur mit zap und das ist nicht wirklich sinn der sache  :Sad: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Wie sind eure Meinungen zu vsftpd?

 

Schnell, sicher und leicht zu konfigurieren. Wird z.B. auch von kernel.org benutzt *Quote:*   

> May 26, 2004: vsftpd is now serving ftp... We should have done this sooner...

 

platinumviper

----------

## tonmeister440

hi,

ich benutze glftpd. das ist der beste und umfangreichste ftp den ich gefunden habe  :Smile: 

http://www.glftpd.org/

gruss tonmeister440

----------

## RealGeizt

 *tonmeister440 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> ich benutze glftpd. das ist der beste und umfangreichste ftp den ich gefunden habe 
> 
> http://www.glftpd.org/
> ...

 

würdest du mir deine config dafür zu verfügung stellen,dass ich es beim einrichten etwas leichter habe?

vielen dank!

----------

